# TroyBilt Chain Saw



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Who would have manufactured the TroyBilt Chain Saws for MTD ?

Thanks,


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Never mind, I think I got the answer.

On Troybilt's website, there was a chainsaw recall page.
The page mentioned the TB models that had a problem, plus, 1 Craftsman model.
The Craftsman vendor code was 316, which according to an old Sears vendor code list I have is Ryobi.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD owns the Ryobi design since 2000.


----------

